# AVG Free 2011 lisence number incorrect and will not uninstall



## 1painter (Nov 11, 2010)

AVG 2011 Free edition is giving me several problems. When i start up my computer it says: "avg is not able to recognize your License number. please click on re-enter and enter your number again. if it does not resolve the problem please reinstall AVG". I thought this was a free version? Okay, so when i try to uninstall AVG it says that i don't have the privileges to stop system services. and this is the error message i get:

Severity: Error
Error code:0xE001D02B
Error message: AVG product not installed, uninstallation request ignored.
Additional message: AVG Installer -Product not installed, uninstallation request ignored. 
Context: Initialization 

AND when i try to reinstall AVG it says: "could not finish automatic state repair. the end of the stream has been reached during the operation"

please help! i am so confused!


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi 1painter, welcome to the tsg forums. Try using the avg removal tool. Run it a couple of times and then reboot your computer. http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools


----------



## 1painter (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! And i ran the program 3 times. Restarted, AVG has no active components, and when i uninstall from Revo Uninstaller, it gives me the same error message.


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Can you do a system restore back to before the problem started?


----------



## 1painter (Nov 11, 2010)

i could, but i don't remember how far back or what day it was that i upgraded AVG to the newest version?


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

You can run the system file checker for any corrupt files. I dont run vista so here is a link with the directions. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833 Notice the space between the c and the slash.
You can also run the disk checker. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/guide-to-using-check-disk-in-windows-vista/. Hope these help you out


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

You can also try the last known good condfiguration. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Using-Last-Known-Good-Configuration#EOC


----------



## peterjhn (Nov 4, 2010)

First try to remove this by selecting control panel and from add or remove programme uninstall it.If it does not work then you can try Revo uninstaller to remove this antivirus software.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try http://www.appremover.com/

that gets rid of problem avg installs normally


----------



## 1painter (Nov 11, 2010)

I used revo to uninstall AVG, i reinstalled it, and it asks to restart my computer. When i do upon start up it says invalid license number. But, it says all of the components are up to date. Since i can't figure this error out, can i just ignore it?


----------



## 1painter (Nov 11, 2010)

I have also done a disk check, malware bytes, and defraged my C drive.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you can't just ignore it as that error normally means that it won't update databases so it will be useless & not protecting you

it seems to be a common problem
use appremover as I suggested. That also removes entries that other uninstallers seem to leave behind 
then reboot at least twice
then downlaod an updated version from AVG website
however so many people are having problem,s with AVG, that I don't recommend it any longer at all asa free antivirus & suggest alternatives

Try the  Microsoft Security Essentials Antivirus


----------



## 1painter (Nov 11, 2010)

Well the appremover worked. I installed it again and it hasn't had anymore problems. I guess revouninstall wasn't uninstalling everything. Thanks so much!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Recent AVG versions have had buggy installers 
appremover is specifically for removing misbehaving or broken/damaged security programs & is not a general uninstaller
It has been coded to include all known files & registry entries from the security program and doesn't rely on information from the original installer


----------

